# Desert Combat aufnahme mit Fraps?



## dicks (2. August 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe da ein dickes Problem mit Fraps 2.0
Jedes mal wenn ich versuche ein Video von Desert Combat (Battlefield 1942)
zu machen, stürzt der Rechner sobald ich die Aufnahmetaste drücke komplett ab.
Mit komplett mein ich auch komplett. Sofort schwarzer Bildschirm und AUS.
Bei "Call of Duty"  alles 1a.
Also, wer kennt sich mit Fraps aus und kann mir helfen?

Mein Rechner: 
AMD XP2400 aus ASROCK Board (Sound C-Media, on Board)
768 Mb DDR 400 Ram
Radeon 9600pro Grafik
DirektX: 9.0b


----------



## kasper (2. August 2004)

Wenn es bei anderen Spielen funktioniert, wird es wohl an Desert Combat liegen. Vielleicht musst du etwas an den Grafikoptionen von Desert Combat verstellen.


----------



## dicks (3. August 2004)

Also an den Einstellungen (Desert) habe ich schon alles durch. 
 nix es läuft nich. Vermute mal ein Hardware problem  ? Oder DirektX ?


----------



## dicks (27. August 2004)

Gar keiner mit einer Idee?


----------



## DrHonigtau (29. August 2004)

Es muss fast an deinen Videooptions liegen.

versuchs aber mal mit Camtasia Studios um gewissheit zu bekommen obs tatsächlich nur am Spiel liegt oder ob Fraps fehlerhaft ist

Cam-Studios


----------

